# D standard tuning for 7 string



## Kevinsito123 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey I'm new to 7 string I just got myself a jackson 7 string and I wanted to know what tuning is d standard on a 7 string guitar


----------



## clintsal (Jul 24, 2014)

Lowest string tuned to A, then DGCFAd.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jul 24, 2014)

edit; ninjad ^^^^



You'd just tune the big string to "A" and then the other six strings to D-standard.


----------



## Kevinsito123 (Jul 24, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## UltraParanoia (Jul 24, 2014)

That's what I use, D standard is definitely my favorite my favorite tuning.
I use Cobalts 10-62


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Jul 24, 2014)

UltraParanoia said:


> That's what I use, D standard is definitely my favorite my favorite tuning.
> I use Cobalts 10-62



Currently I'm using the same.. but I can't help but feel like I wish I had a 64 instead.


----------

